# الأقسام التقنية > منتدى الامن والحمايه والشبكات >  برنامج Anti-Trojan Elite 5.4.5 لحماية الجهاز من ملفات التجسس وأحصنة طروادة اخر اصدار

## حسان القضاة

*Anti-Trojan Elite 5.4.5*



تاريخ الاصدار: *June 11, 2011*
*Anti Trojan Elite* مزيل للبرامج الخبيثة ، يمكنه الكشف وتنظيف البرامج الخبيثة من الاقراص أو من الذاكرة. 
يوفر البرنامج وفي الوقت الحقيقي جدار ضد البرامج الخبيثة. كلما يتم تحميل حصان طروادة يقوم البرنامج باكتشافه 
والتصدي له وتنظيفه قبل ان يعمل. يمكن له الكشف عن أكثر من 35000 worms ، keyloggers واحصنة 
طروادة حتى التي تكون داخل الملفات المضغوطة . عدد البرمجيات الخبيثة ينمو بسرعة ، وباستخدام ميزة التحديث 
التلقائي يتم تنظيف الجهاز من البرامج الخبيثة الجديدة في الوقت المناسب .

*THE REASONS CHOOSE ANTI TROJAN ELITE*:

• Real-time malware firewall, protecting user's computer in real-time
• Detecting and cleaning binded malware, doesn't hurt normal file and clean the malware
• Detecting and cleaning no process malware
• Free tools. View the information of Tcp/Ip states and processes informations

*Features*:

• Disk and memory scan supported
• Real-time malware firewall
• Compressed files (RAR ZIP CAB) scan supported
• Backup module: Backup trojan files before killing
• Network Manager
• Process manager
• Internet Explorer and registry repair utility
• Updating online supported, and auto check updates when ATE starts
• Real-time registry monitor utility

*Changes in Anti-Trojan Elite 5.4.5*:

- Update the anti-malware library to June 11, 2011

*حجم البرنامج* : Mo 6.96

*OS*: Windows 98, ME, 2000, XP, 2003, Vista, 7

*من جوائز البرنامج*




*واجهة البرنامج*




*موقع البرنامج*

Remove-Trojan.Com -- Remove trojan, keylogger and spyware





Anti-Trojan Elite 5.4.5.rar

أو

https://rapidshare.com/files/3926621...lite_5.4.5.rar

----------


## Sc®ipt

يسلموا حسان

بس سؤال : شو ترخيص البرنامج هل هو مجاني ام لا !!

----------


## حسان القضاة

اهلا سكربت ..البرنامج غير مجاني لكن الكراك مرفق  :Eh S(17):

----------


## Sc®ipt

> اهلا سكربت ..البرنامج غير مجاني لكن الكراك مرفق


اها تم التحميل و عمل كراك و جار الفحص  :Smile:

----------


## طوق الياسمين

يسلموو  :Bl (31):

----------


## حسان القضاة

موفق سكربت خبرني رأيك بالبرنامج
نور الموضوع طوق الياسمين

----------


## Sc®ipt

والله يا حسان حلو
خصوصا انه في ميزة انه بفحص البروسيس الي شغالة و كمان امكانيات كبيرة بفحص الرجستري

يسلموا ايديك

----------


## حسان القضاة

الله يسلمك وتمام انه عجبك

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

شكرا حسان..

----------


## سنيوريتا

تم التحميل والتجريب مشكور  :SnipeR (35):

----------

